# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Մեր սիրած նկարիչները

## Մելիք

Ստեղ էլ ,ոնց որ գրականության բաժնում, ներկաըացնենք մեր սիրած նկարիչներին, որ իրար գեղագիտական ճաշակի մասին մեր պատկերացումները ավելի ամբողջական լինեն :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (05.01.2011)

----------


## Մելիք

Ես շատ-շատ սիրում եմ Ռերիխ, Դալի, Մոդիլյանի ու Էլ Գրեկո:
Հա, բա Մինասը?
Իսկ ժամանակակից նկարիչներից շատ եմ սիրում Օվսաննա Հարությունյանին, եթե կուզեք, նաեք.  www.ovsanna.am

----------


## Chuk

Երբ տալիս եմ իմ ամենասիրած նկարչի անունը, շատերը կարծում են, որ այդ անունը տալուս պատճառը նրա հայ լինելն է: Բայց դա այդպես չի, ուղղակի շատ եմ սիրում նրա նկարչությունը: Խոսքս Հակոբ Հակոբյանի մասին է:

Ընդհանրապես շատ-շատ նկարիչների ստեղծագործություններն եմ հավանում՝ տարբեր ժանրերի: Օրինակ ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում Դալիի նկարները: Իսկ ոճերից ամենից շատ սիրում եմ չինական նկարչությունը, նրանց մեղմ, բայց ուժեղ գծերը...
Ի դեպ Հակոբյանի նկարներում էլ եմ տեսնում մեղմ, բայց ուժեղ գծեր:

----------

Արևածագ (05.01.2011), Մուշու (19.05.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ըդնհանրապես նկարչության մեջ իմ ամենասիրած ուղղությունը իմպրեսիոնիզմն է, իսկ իմպրեսիոնիստներից ամենաշատը սիրում եմ Մոնեի, Սիսլեյի, Ռենուարի նկարները։ Նիկոլայ Ռերիխի գործերն էլ եմ շատ սիրում։ :Love:  Հակոբ Հակոբյանն էլ է դուր գալիս, շատ նկարներ չեմ տեսել, բայց ինչքան որ ծանոթ եմ, դուր է գալիս։ Այվազովսկի էլ եմ սիրում։ Դալիից ամեն ինչ չի, որ դուր է գալիս, բայց դե Դալին մնում է Դալի... :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Մելիք

> Նիկոլայ Ռերիխի գործերն էլ եմ շատ սիրում։


Ռերիխի գործերից ընդհամենը մի քանի արտատպություններ ունեմ, ու ընդհամենը մի անգամ եմ նկարների կոլկցիան տեսել մի գրքույկում ու էտ օրվանից սիրահարվել եմ նրա նկարներին: Բայց հիմա ոչ մի տեղից չեմ կարողանում գտնել, կարող ես օգնել? Չես պատկերացնում թե ինչքան շնորակալ կլինեմ:
Մի անգամ փորձեցի ի-նետով գտնել, էն ել ենքան անիմաստ ինֆօրմացիա բերեց, որ գլուխ չհանեցի : :Unsure:

----------


## HardRock

Մի քանի նկարեմ տեսել ու դուրս եկելա`Արշիլ Գորկի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ռերիխի գործերից ընդհամենը մի քանի արտատպություններ ունեմ, ու ընդհամենը մի անգամ եմ նկարների կոլկցիան տեսել մի գրքույկում ու էտ օրվանից սիրահարվել եմ նրա նկարներին: Բայց հիմա ոչ մի տեղից չեմ կարողանում գտնել, կարող ես օգնել? Չես պատկերացնում թե ինչքան շնորակալ կլինեմ:
> Մի անգամ փորձեցի ի-նետով գտնել, էն ել ենքան անիմաստ ինֆօրմացիա բերեց, որ գլուխ չհանեցի :


Ես կոմպիս մեջ Ռերիխի մի քանի հարյուր նկար ունեմ։ Արշակից կիմանանք, թե դրանք որտեղից է գտել։ :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

DAMELIK, ահա այն հասցեները, որոնցով կարող ես գտնել Նիկոլայ Ռերիխի նկարները։ :Smile:  

http://www.mystic-world.net/roerich/index.asp
http://www.roerich.ru/
http://home.lipetsk.ru/~roerich/index.html
http://www.roerich.org/
http://www.roerich.ee/gallery/gallery.php?l=rus&g=NR
http://www.hierarchy.ru/modules.php?...view_album.php
http://www.smr.ru/centre/win/books/p.../gallery_1.htm

----------

Ֆոտոն (09.02.2011)

----------


## Մելիք

> DAMELIK, ահա այն հասցեները, որոնցով կարող ես գտնել Նիկոլայ Ռերիխի նկարները։]


Շատ-շատ-շատ շնորակալ եմ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ես շատ եմ սիրում Պիկասոյի գործերը: Դրանք շատ պարզ և իմաստալից նկարներ են և հենց այդ դրա համար էլ սիրում եմ:

----------


## Kita

Էդվարդ Մունկին ..... հետո կհիշեմ...կասեմ

----------


## Ann87

Ես շատ եմ սիրում Պիկասոի,Մագրիտտի,Վան Գօգի,Մանեի,Պոլ Գոգենի նկարչությունը:Կան շատ էլի նկարիչներ վորոնց սիրում եմ,ուղղակի սրանց ամենաշատն եմ սիրում:

----------


## Angelina

Միանշանակ, երկու անուն՝ Այվազովսկի, Պիկասո: :Smile:

----------


## Simon

Մարտիրոս Սարյան
Լեոնարդո Դա Վիչի 
Սալվադոր Դալիի 
Բոսխ
Սիմոն Սիմոնյան (ետ ես եմ)

էլի շատերը կան.

Պիկասո ընդհանրապես չեմ հավանում: Ինքը շատը գնահատվում է նոր ոճ ստեղծելու համար:

----------


## Մանե

Այվազովսկի

----------


## Lill

Ողջույն, ասեմ, որ  լավ միտք է սիրած նկարիչներին քննարկելը:
Ես  ինքս բոլոր մեծերին էլ սիրում եմ (Դավինչի, Պիկասո, Այվազովսկի, Մոնե ....)
Բայց ամենաշատը՝ ԴԱԼԻ, (չեմ դադարում հիանալ նրա արվեստով!!!), 
իսկ հայերից՝ ԳԱՐԶՈՒ, գծանկարիչ, 
(բայց նրա գործերից տեսել միայն Դիլիջանի պատկերասրահում)

----------


## Enipra

> Ընդհանրապես նկարչության մեջ իմ ամենասիրած ուղղությունը իմպրեսիոնիզմն է, իսկ իմպրեսիոնիստներից ամենաշատը սիրում եմ Մոնեի, Սիսլեյի, Ռենուարի նկարները։ Նիկոլայ Ռերիխի գործերն էլ եմ շատ սիրում։ Հակոբ Հակոբյանն էլ է դուր գալիս, շատ նկարներ չեմ տեսել, բայց ինչքան որ ծանոթ եմ, դուր է գալիս։ Այվազովսկի էլ եմ սիրում։ Դալիից ամեն ինչ չի, որ դուր է գալիս, բայց դե Դալին մնում է Դալի...


Ուլուանա ջան, ինչպես շատ թեմաներում, այստեղ էլ կարծես հենց իմ կարծիքն արտահայտած լինես :Smile:  Առաջին տեղում ինձ մոտ էլ Մոնեն ու Ռենուարն են :Love:  Քո թվարկած մյուս անունները էլ չեմ կրկնի։ Շատ եմ սիրում նաև Ռաֆայելին, Վան Գոգին, ռուսներից՝ Բրյուլովին։

Հայերից սիրում եմ Մինասի գույները, Սարյանի կապույտ ստվերները, Սուրենյանցի նուրբ գծերը (հատկապես դիմագծերը) :Love:

----------


## Avangardist

Վան Գոգ, Վան Գոգ, Վան Գոգ, Վան Գոգ...
Եկեղեցի Օվերում` ահա գեղանկարչության վերջնական և ֆունդամենտալ վերջնաքայլը:
Մի գուցե եկել է պահը, երբ բոլոր նկարիչնեը պետք է վայր նետեն իրենց վրձինները: Կատակ էր: Արվեստի մայրամուտը կգա միայն այն ժամանակ... չի գա.

----------


## Second Chance

Իսկ  ինձ  չեք  ասի  իմպրեսիոնիստներին  նվիրված  մի  սայթ :Love:   ես  Էլ եմ  նրանց  շատ  սիրում  հատկապես  Մոնեին

----------


## aniko

իսկ իմ համար ոչ թե նկարիչն է ամենասիրած, այլ նկարները
օրինակ Պիկասոն ունի մի նկար, որը շատ եմ սիրում, իրար կողք նստած մի կին ու մի տղամարդ, իրար ձեռք բռնած, մի ամբողջ աշխարհ կա այդ նկարում
կամ Արտուր Սարյանի՝ Իսպանուհին
Վերոնեզեի՝ Վեներան
Ռուդոլֆ Խաչատրյանի՝ Խրճիթը
...


շատ են, շատ-շատ, ամեն մեկն էլ  յուրովի, 
բայց չկա մի նկարիչ որ ասեմ, որ բոլոր գործերն էլ լավն են, միանշանակ

----------


## Markes

Իմպրեսիոնիստներից – Վան Գոգ , Գոգեն , Սեզան , մի քիչ Լոտրեկ...
Բայց իմ ամենասիրած նկարիչը Միքելանջելոն է , չնայած շատերը նրան ավելի շատ քանդակագործ են համարում , բայց դե Սիքստինյան Կապելլայի նրա նկարազարդումները իրոք անգերազանցելի են  :Smile: 

Դե Դա Վինչին էլ չնշեմ...
Իսկ հայերից ինձ միշտ գրավել են Մինասի գործերը...

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռուբենս ` իրա նկարները շատ կենդանի են:

----------


## Racer

Կոնկրետ որևէ նկարչի չեմ կարող առանձնացնել, բայց գործեր կան որ իրոք ԳՈՐԾ են, իրոք զգացվում ա որ հեղինակն ասելիք ունի ու իր մոտ դա ստացվել ա (պարտադիր չի որ դա հայտնի նկարիչ լինի): Նույնը արվեստի այլ բնագավառներում:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Իմ ամենասիրած ոճը կուբիզմն է, իսկ նկարիչներից շատ եմ սիրում Պիկասոին և Դալիին:
Շատ եմ սիրում նաև ռուսական ավանգարդի դպրոցի ներկայացուցիչներին:

----------


## Ramzes

Ինձ շատ են դուր գալիս իմպրեսիոնիստների աշխատանքները` Կլոդ Մոնե, Ռենուար, Պիսսառո, քանզի դրանք արարված են բնությունից անմիջապես ստացված տպավորությունից և շատ հետաքրքրիր են: Հայ նկարիչներից առանձնացնում եմ Սարյանին, Գառզուին, Վարդան Մախոխյանին և Բաշինջաղյանին:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Գոգեն

----------


## Sedul

Սիրում եմ Վերածննդի շրջանի նկարիչներին, իմպրեսինիզմ ոճը: Ինչպես նաև Այվազովսկի, Արշիլ Գորկի: Եվ ընդհանրապես նկարչության մեջ բոլոր ուղղություններում կան մեծություններ, ուստի կոնկրետ չեմ ուզում նշել անուններ: Բոլոր ոճերի մեջ կան նկարներ որ հավանում եմ շատ:

----------


## Nasha

> Ռերիխի գործերից ընդհամենը մի քանի արտատպություններ ունեմ, ու ընդհամենը մի անգամ եմ նկարների կոլկցիան տեսել մի գրքույկում ու էտ օրվանից սիրահարվել եմ նրա նկարներին: Բայց հիմա ոչ մի տեղից չեմ կարողանում գտնել, կարող ես օգնել? Չես պատկերացնում թե ինչքան շնորակալ կլինեմ:
> Մի անգամ փորձեցի ի-նետով գտնել, էն ել ենքան անիմաստ ինֆօրմացիա բերեց, որ գլուխ չհանեցի :


Եթե հետաքրքիր է, ասեմ, որ Ռերիխի նկարներից ցուցադրվում է ռուսական արվեստի թանգարանում (կասկադի մոտ), բայց հիմա թանգարանում վերանորոգման աշխատանքներ են կատարվում, փակ ա, և ընդհանրապես, էս թանգարանում ռուս հայտնի նկարիչների գործեր  շատ կան, օրինակ Վրուբել, Նեստերով, Ռերիխ և այլն, բոլորին չեմ հիշում,  նաև Սարյան կա` կապված ռուսական "երկնագույն վարդ" խմբավորման հետ,
Իսկ իմ սիրած հայ նկարիչներից ես հատկապես ուզում եմ առանձնացնել ֆրանսիահայ նկարիչ էդգար Շահինին, որին նվիրված հատուկ սրահ կա ազգային պատկերասրահում, ես որ մտնում եմ էդ  սրահ, էլ չեմ ուզում դուրս գամ :Hands Up:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

Շատ եմ սիրում Մինասի ոճը, իսկ Այվազովսկու նկարներում ինձ ձգում է այն, որ նա պատկերում է մարդկային հոգու պայքարող ուժը. պայքար բնության դեմ.....  :Cool:

----------


## varduuhi

Հայերից` Մարիամ և Երանուհի Ասլամազյաններ: Մոտս ահագին նկարներ կան, չափերը փոքրացնեմ, կփորձեմ տեղադրել :Ok:

----------


## SafMari

Գիտեք ինչ եմ կարծում՞ Իմ կարծիքով նկարը ավելի է արժեքավորվում, երբ հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանություն է ունենում...Ասենք օրինակ Մալյևիչի՝ սև քառակուսին ու տենց...Ես շատ եմ գնահատւմ՝ Պիկասոին,Կանդիստկուն,Մոդիլյանիին,Դալիին,Ռենուարին,Սեզանին,Վան Գոգին, շատ եմ սիրում Դելակրուայի աշխատելու տեխնիկան, հարգում եմ  շատ Գոգենին, ինքը իրոք հանճարա...չեմ սիրում շիշկինին, ահավոր պրիմիտիվա նկարում, Ռոդենին եմ շատ հարգում...Մի խոսքով շատ են, մտքիս չի գալիս թե ում մասին կարելի է գրել...Մանե,Մոնե,Գոյա,Մունկ,Ռեմբռանտ,Կոջոյան և ....

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շատ եմ հավանում, և ինձ շատ հոգեհարազատ են, Գոգենի, Սեզանի,Վան Գոգի, Կամիլ Կորոի, Միլլեի,Դոմյեի, Ռոդենի աշխատանքները, նաև վերածննդից կառանձնացնեմ . Դա Վինչի, Տիցիան, Բոտիչելլի...... :Smile: Չեմ սիրում Դալի....

----------

ars83 (16.09.2011), Էլիզե (15.09.2011), Ձայնալար (22.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

Իսկ ես շատ եմ սիորում Սարյան: /հայրենասիորւթյան հետ կապ չունի/
Շատ ժամանակ եմ անցկացրել իր տուն-թանգարանում: Հրաշալի գույներ ունի, հրաշալի է որսում բնության պահը:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Սալվադոր Դալի
Փոլ Գոգեն
Պաբլո Պիկասո

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Իսկ ես շատ եմ սիորում Սարյան: /հայրենասիորւթյան հետ կապ չունի/
> Շատ ժամանակ եմ անցկացրել իր տուն-թանգարանում: Հրաշալի գույներ ունի, հրաշալի է որսում բնության պահը:


Սարյանը հանճարեղ նկարիչ է: Ես նույնպես շատ սիրում և բարձր եմ գնահատում Սարյանի արվեստը, ասեմ նաև, որ այս խոսքերը պատկանում են Սարյանին...Լինել ազատ ինչպես բնությունը.................

----------


## Milli

Շատ եմ սիրում Վան Գոգի,Սալվադոր Դալիի և Սարյանի նկարները

----------


## Inventor

Ես սիրում եմ հատկապես իմպրեսիոնիստ Claude Oskar Monet-ի  նկարները, որոնք աչքի են ընկնում իրենց նուրբ գույներով ու երանգներով: Հատկապես ինձ գրավել են նրա ծովանկարները և Ջիվեռնիում նկարած անկրկնելի բնապատկերները:

Շատ եմ գնահատում Leonrdo Da Vinci-ի արվեստը: Նրա Mona Liza կտավը գերել է ամբողջ աշխարհը և հիացնւմ է դիտողներին: Սակայն ես Da Vinci-ին մեծարւմ եմ ոչ միայն իր կտավների համար, այլ իր մտավոր զարգացվածության համար: Նրա որոշ նախագծեր մինչև հիմա չեն ընկալվել:

Կարելի է նույնպես անվերջ խոսել Pablo Picasso-ի, Salvador Dali,-ի, Renoir-ի, Rembrant-ի ինչպես նաև Մարտիրոս Սարյանի, Մինաս Ավետիսյանի, հայկական խճանկարների մասին:

----------

ԿԳԴ (27.02.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Չգիտեմ էլ ումից սկսեմ, այնքան շատ են  :Think: կասեմ, թե էս պահին ում աշխատանքներն  եմ ուսումնասիրում և հիանում, չնայած որ նրանց արվեստով միշտ էլ հիացել եմ, բայց հիմա....  *Գոգեն*, :Love:  ուղղակի զարմանում եմ նրա գույնի զգացողության վրա, ինչպես է կարողանում հակադիր գույները համակցել և հնչեցնել կտավի վրա, ամրություն կա նրա ստեղծածների մեջ:  :Love:  *Սեզա*ն, ես ուղղակի Սեզանի սիրահար եմ, հագեցած և գրավող գույներ : *Վան Գոգ*,  :Love:  բացի ապշեցնող գույնը,  կոմպոզիցիոն թեման, նրա գեղանկարներում զգում եմ  այն էներգիան, այն դինամիկան, այն շարժումը, որ դեռ ոչ մեկին չի հաջողվել դա անել, իմ կարծիքով:  :Love:  Շարունակելի...

----------


## Enigmatic

Ամենաշատը *Դալիի գործերն եմ սիրում*,*չեմ սիրում Պիկասո*

----------


## Enigmatic

Այս նկարչին վերջերս եմ հայտնաբերել- Պոլ Լանգա :Նա այնքան մանրակրկիտ է մատիտով նկարում,որ կարծես թե լուսանկարած լինեն նրա նկարները
ահա միքանիսը

----------

Inana (30.08.2010), Դատարկություն (05.01.2011), Հայկօ (20.05.2009), Ուլուանա (21.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2009), Սլիմ (24.01.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Այս նկարչին վերջերս եմ հայտնաբերել- Պոլ Լանգա :Նա այնքան մանրակրկիտ է մատիտով նկարում,որ կարծես թե լուսանկարած լինեն նրա նկարները


Հավատս չի գալիս, որ մատիտով է նկարած, իրոք ոնց որ սև ու սպիտակ լուսանկարներ լինեն...

----------


## Enigmatic

> Հավատս չի գալիս, որ մատիտով է նկարած, իրոք ոնց որ սև ու սպիտակ լուսանկարներ լինեն...


եսել էի շատ զարմացած, թե ինչքան մանրակրկիտ ա նկարում, բայց իրոք մատիտով ա նկարած :Smile: 
http://arteria.ucoz.ru/photo/259

----------


## R.P.

ես ինձ երջանիկ մարդ եմ համարում, որովհետեւ մի երեք օր առաջ եղել եմ չորս լավ նկարիչների արվեստանոցներում....էնքա~ն  լավ էր, Սարգիս Համալբաշյան, Ռոբերտ Էլիբեկյան, Սամվել Պետրոսյան, Արմեն Գեւորգյան: Պատկերացրեք գործող նկարիչներ....լավ ու էներգետիկայով լեցուն կտավներ....մոլբերտներ, պատից կախված ձկներ, ծղոտե ամանի մեջ ձու, փայտե հնաոճ աթոռներ....: Համալբաշյանի մոտ.. մի էնպիսի զգացում ունեցա, ասես Թուլուզ Լոտրեկի արվեստանոցն էլ է էդպիսին եղել...չգիտեմ , կուզեի շատ երկար պատմել ու կիսվել տեսածիս ու զգացածիս մասին:
Սամվել Պետրոսյանի արվեստանոցի դուռը բացելիս մի հսկայան կտավ ես տեսնում, լույս է ճառագում նկարից ու խաչակնքվել ես ուզում, հետո ես հասկանում միայն, որ Մարիամն ու Քրիստոսն են նկարին պատկերված: Պատվեր է անում Մասիսում կառուցվող եկեղեցու համար...: Էնքան լավ մարդիկ էին, շատ ափսոս որ մեր եթերը ավելի շատ ......աղբով է լցված..կիսագրագետ, կիսաերգիչ, կիսալրագրող, կիսագրագետ...կիսա, կիսա կիսա...............................................................................................................................

----------


## Sunny Stream

շատ-շատ սիրում եմ` Մոնե, Ռենուար, Դալի, Վան Գոգ  :Love:  
ընդհանրապես` Մունկ, Էշեր, Մինաս Ավետիսյան (ամսի 16-ին այցելեցի ցուցադրությունը Պատկերասրահում, առաջին անգամ էի տեսնում օրիգինալ կտավները), Կլիմտ և այլն...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կարելի է սիրել օրինակ համ Դալի, համ Վան Գոգ :Unsure:

----------


## Ariadna

> Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կարելի է սիրել օրինակ համ Դալի, համ Վան Գոգ


Բագ, դու էլ հո չասիր։ Էդ նույնն ա, որ ասես՝ ոնց կարելի ա սիրել համ ասենք Pink Floyd համ Բաբաջանյան  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (22.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կարելի է սիրել օրինակ համ Դալի, համ Վան Գոգ


Բագ ջան, իրենք իրենց գործի վարպետներն են: Օրինակ մարդ կա Սպիտակցի Հայկոյա լսում, մարդ կա Չայկովսկի ու Շուբերտա լսում, մեկն էլ կա՝ Սիստեմ օֆ ը դաուն  :Wink:  ու չեմ կարծում, թե գտնվի մեկը, ով այս երեքին միաժամանակ է լսում: Իրենք ամեն մեկն իրենց տեսակում "բացառիկ" են: 

Իսկ իմ սիրելի նկարիչները Մանոնն ու  :Love:  դու ես  :Tongue:  համ էլ շահ ունեմ էլի, որ հանրաճանաչ դառնաք, կասեմ իմ ընկերներն են: Հարցազրույցներ, բան - ման...  :Wink:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կարելի է սիրել օրինակ համ Դալի, համ Վան Գոգ


Իսկ ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչը կարող է խանգարել գնահատել երկու հանճարներին ու գեղագիտական հաճույք ստանալ երկուսի ստեղծագործություններից... ես նկարչության ինչ-որ սկզբունքներից ելնելով չեմ ասում, այլ իսկապես սիրում եմ…

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իսկ ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչը կարող է խանգարել գնահատել երկու հանճարներին ու գեղագիտական հաճույք ստանալ երկուսի ստեղծագործություններից... ես նկարչության ինչ-որ սկզբունքներից ելնելով չեմ ասում, այլ իսկապես սիրում եմ…





> Բագ ջան, իրենք իրենց գործի վարպետներն են: Օրինակ մարդ կա Սպիտակցի Հայկոյա լսում, մարդ կա Չայկովսկի ու Շուբերտա լսում, մեկն էլ կա՝ Սիստեմ օֆ ը դաուն  ու չեմ կարծում, թե գտնվի մեկը, ով այս երեքին միաժամանակ է լսում: Իրենք ամեն մեկն իրենց տեսակում "բացառիկ" են: 
> 
> Իսկ իմ սիրելի նկարիչները Մանոնն ու  դու ես  համ էլ շահ ունեմ էլի, որ հանրաճանաչ դառնաք, կասեմ իմ ընկերներն են: Հարցազրույցներ, բան - ման...





> Բագ, դու էլ հո չասիր։ Էդ նույնն ա, որ ասես՝ ոնց կարելի ա սիրել համ ասենք Pink Floyd համ Բաբաջանյան


Եկուսն էլ հանճար են, բայց սիրելը ուրիշ ա: Օրինակ ես գիտեմ, որ տարվա բոլոր եղանակներն էլ սիրուն են ու լավը, բայց ինձ գարունն ու ամառն են հոգեհարազատ: Կամ ասենք լիքը սիրուն կապույտ աչքերով մարդ գիտեմ, բայց ես կապույտ աչք չեմ սիորում: Նույնն էլ նկարիչների հարցում ա՝ Դալին հանճար ա, բայց ինձ հոգեհարազատ չի, իսկ Վան Գոգը հանճար ա ու ինձ հոգեհարազատ ա: Հիմ ա եթե ձեզ երկուսն էլ հոգեհարազատ են (նկարները էլի, իրանք չէ  :Jpit:  ), ուրեմը իմը մասնակի դեպք ա և չի տարածվում ուրիշների վրա  :Blush:

----------


## Zeitgeist

Լեոնարդո Դա Վինչի /Ու ոչ միայն իրեն սիրում եմ որպես նկարիչ , այլ որպես մարդ , որը բոլոր բնագավառներում հսկայական ներդրում ունեցավ/
վինսենթ Վան Գոգ / Ես տեսնելով Գոգի արևածաղիկների շարքը, ուղղակի սիրահարվեցի նկարներին/
Սալվադոր Դալի / Չափազանց հետաքրքիր ու տաղանդավոր նկարիչ/
Հովհաննես Այվազովսկի

----------

Jarre (03.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Դյուրեր:  :Love: 
Իր «Մելանխոլիա»-ն աչքերիս առաջ եմ մեծացել: :Rolleyes: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

Ընդհանրապես իրա բոլոր գործերի, հատկապես գծանկարների ու գրավիտուրների համար խելքս իմս չի: :Yes:

----------

CactuSoul (09.08.2015), E-la Via (06.01.2011), Mark Pauler (03.01.2011), Meme (03.01.2011), Skeptic (15.09.2011), Մուշու (19.05.2015), Ռուֆուս (03.01.2011), Սերխիո (25.01.2011)

----------


## Mark Pauler

Մարանատա նկարիչին պատահաբար վերջերս եմ հայտնաբերել իմ համար: Էնքան հոգեհարազատ ա իրա գործերը ինձ...
Նույնիսկ ավատարս եմ իրանից "գողացել"




Ձեզ եմ ներկայացնում նրա գործերից Մոցարտի անկրկնելի ստեղծագործության ներքո...

----------

E-la Via (06.01.2011), Magic-Mushroom (15.09.2011), Moonwalker (03.01.2011), Գեա (05.01.2011), Դատարկություն (05.01.2011), Ժունդիայի (15.09.2011), ԿԳԴ (05.01.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

իսկ ինձ վերջերս Ժանսեմն ա տարել , մանավանդ էս 3 նկարները...իրա նկարներում էնքան տրամադրություն կա
pm-52512-large.jpgJean Jansem - S416625.jpg

----------

E-la Via (06.01.2011), Mark Pauler (05.01.2011), Ripsim (31.07.2012), Yevuk (15.09.2011), ԿԳԴ (05.01.2011), Ձայնալար (09.02.2011)

----------


## Hab

Դեգա, Դալի, Մոնե,  Տաննինգ, Վան Գոգ......հիմա կզարմանք չէ? շատ տարբեր  ծայրահեղ բաներ եմ սիրում..Իսկ ժամանակակիցներից` ավելի ճիշտ հայ արդի նկարիչներից սիրում եմ Ռուբեն Աբովյանի, Արմեն Գևորգյանի  ստեղծագործությունները ... :Hands Up:

----------


## Malxas

Վերջերս մի նկարիչ եմ բացահայտել, որի մասին մինչ այժմ չգիտեի: Ազգանունը Չուրլյոնիս, ազգությամբ լիտվացի, ծանոթ եք?

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

Սալվադեր դալի

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սալվադեր դալի


Չինական պատենտ ա՞:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.01.2011), CactuSoul (26.01.2011), einnA (26.01.2011), Freeman (18.09.2011), Hab (28.01.2011), Mark Pauler (09.02.2011), matlev (26.01.2011), Moonwalker (15.09.2011), Skeptic (15.09.2011), Yevuk (15.09.2011), Դեկադա (09.02.2011), Էլիզե (15.09.2011), Ձայնալար (09.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.01.2011)

----------


## Andromeda

Փոքրուց ամենասիրելի նկարս եղել են Ռենուարի <<Հովհարրով Աղյիկը>>, Այվազովսկու <<Իներրորդ ալիքը>> :
  Հիմա էլ շատ եմ սիրում Դալիին:

----------


## luysik

կարդում եմ գրառումները ու մեկ մեկ զարմանում, կամ ավելի շուտ շատ եմ զարմանում, որ բոլորի մոտ կարդում եմ դալիի  անունը: Սկզբում զարմանում էի որ հանարավոր ա Պիկասսո, Վան Գոգ, Մոնե,... ու դալի... հետո էլ ԱՅՎԱԶՈՎՍԿՈՒ ու ՍՍՐՅԱՆԻ կողքին տեսա: Ախր ոնց ա հանարավոր սիրել ԱՅՎԱԶՈՎՍԿԻ ու դալի, տարբեր էներգետիկաներ: Երբ ես սկսեցի ֆորումի գրառումները կարդալ մտածում էի դալիի զգացողների թիվը շատ քիչ պիտի լինի, բայց արի ու տես, որ սխալվել եմ... մի խոսքով դալին իմ մոտ ցեասպանության տրամադրություն ա ստեղծում :Sad:

----------


## Skeptic

Վերջերս եմ հայտնագործել` Ուիլյամ Բլիս Բեյքեր.





 :Love:

----------

Arpine (15.09.2011), Freeman (18.09.2011), Lusina (15.09.2011), Moonwalker (15.09.2011), Rammstein (15.09.2011), VisTolog (15.09.2011), Yevuk (15.09.2011), Արէա (15.09.2011), Ռուֆուս (16.09.2011)

----------


## Էլիզե

Վան Գոգ... 

Հիանա՞նք միասին...

----------

ars83 (16.09.2011), E-la Via (17.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (18.09.2011), Mark Pauler (15.09.2011)

----------


## ars83

Նկարիչները, որոնց գործերը սիրում եմ, շատ են: Դրանցից մեկը *Ուիլիամ Թըրներն* է (1775 - 1851):


*Լուսաբաց նավաբեկումից հետո.*


*Պառլամենտի շենքերի այրվելը.
*

Թըրների վենետիկյան ջրաներկերն ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում:

*Արսենալի մոտ գտնվող ջրանցք.*


*Վենետիկը սպասում է փոթորկի.
*

*Այգաբաց.
*

----------

Arpine (16.09.2011), E-la Via (17.09.2011), Skeptic (16.09.2011), Արևհատիկ (16.09.2011), Դեկադա (18.09.2011), Էլիզե (18.09.2011), ԿԳԴ (20.09.2011), Հայկօ (16.09.2011), Ուլուանա (25.09.2011), Ֆոտոն (18.09.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ես էլ արդեն սիրեցի Թըրներին: Մի քանի անգամ հանդիպել եմ իր նկարներին, բայց մոռացել էի: Շատ թափանցիկ ու թեթև է: :Love:

----------

ars83 (19.09.2011)

----------


## Miss SN

Շատ եմ հավանում Ռաֆաելի,Ռենուառի, Այվազովսկու,Շիշկինիananasi platachia.jpglesnoi kladbish.jpgДубовая роща.jpg Տիցիանի և Սավռասովի Саврасов А.К. Веч&.jpgСаврасов А.К. Лес .jpgնկարները

----------

aragats (12.08.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

Սիրածս նկարիչներից ամենասիրածը՝ Կլոդ Մոնե (շատ եմ սիրում իմպրեսիոնիստներին): Ինչքան նուրբ ու մեղմ են Մոնեի նկարները...











Առաջին նկարը՝ "Տպավորություն.Արևածագ", հենց այն նկարն է որից առաջացել է "իմպրեսիոնիզմ" տերմինը: Մերժվածների սալոնում ինչ-որ մեկը, տեսնելով այդ նկարը, արհամարհական նետում է՝ "իմպրեսիոնիստներ" :Smile:  Մերժվածների սալոնը բացելու միտքն էլ Լուի Բոնապարտի մոտ առաջացել էր, ինչքան հիշում եմ, Մանեի "Նախաճաշ խոտի վրա" նկարը տեսնելուց...

Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ շաատ եմ սիրում հայրիկիս նկարած այս նկարը  :Love: 

IMG_3449.jpg

----------

aragats (12.08.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (09.08.2012), Ուլուանա (08.08.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Շագալ…

----------


## smartman

*Ուիլյամ Թըրներ*


*Իվան Կոնստանտինովիչ Այվազովսկի*


*Վինսենթ վան Գոգ*

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հոկուսայ - Ձկնորսի կնոջ երազը
1814թ.

Հա իրոք շատ եմ սիրում

----------

CactuSoul (09.08.2015), Ruby Rue (08.08.2015), Աթեիստ (08.08.2015), մարիօ (09.08.2015)

----------

